
DbKoda – a modern, open-source, next generation IDE for MongoDB - Licencetocreate
Introducing dbKoda! It&#x27;s an open-source, next generation IDE for MongoDB. Take your database to the next level with a Rich Code Editor, Multiple Connection Management and Topology Tree Explorer. Try it today: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dbkoda.com
======
wshamim
Its really nice. One important thing to note is that it is just the UI and you
need to have the mongo in the path to get it work.

